# Model 3 and classic cars



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thought we could share the occasional picture of Model 3s beside some classic cars.

In this case my new P3D beside my dad's classic cars a 1956 Ford Thunderbird and a 1961 Chevy Corvette


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Should trade those in...you won't enjoy those old junkers /s


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Both cars feel remarkably similar on the handling front, but the Triumph, even with a V8, is no match for the Model 3 which is more than 1000 pounds heavier.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Always like the TR9 👍🏻


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

I snapped this photo of an old Rolls Royce that just happened to drive by the Hebert Candy Mansion in Shrewsbury, MA yesterday during the 4th annual Electric Car event sponsored by Jeff Manning.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Not sure if this car can hang with the classics just yet but wanted to share just in case. It is a 22 year old car. 😁


----------

